# Intentional weight loss



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone code this?  A lot of our docs put it down as a diagnosis, and I personally think it should stay as part of the exam findings...

I use 783.21 for weight loss (abnormal).


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 6, 2009)

*intentional weight loss*

I also would like to know if anyone else codes this. We also have Dr's who list this as a diagnosis. I do not. Only unintentional for 783.21. Anyone else?


----------



## hthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm still hoping for an answer... 

I saw that someone in another thread suggested V65.3 for Dietary Surveillance and Counseling.

Does anyone else use this?

Any other suggestions?

We serve mostly an American Indian population, so we have a lot of overweight and obese patients who are losing weight and I find it inappropriate to code 783.21 for these patients.  But I'm on the fence without a good argument as to why V65.3 fits the diagnosis (intentional) weight loss.

Pretty please, help me out!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 25, 2010)

*Managing the weight loss?*

If you are managing the weight loss program then I like the V65.3

If this is an incidental remark by the physician, then I wouldn't code it. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

